# Beim setzen des Autoreply werden Aliase gelöscht



## vistree (19. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade etwas sehr bedenkliches festgestellt:
Wenn ich bei einem Benutzer als Admin oder als Kunde den Autoreply einschalte / manipuliere, dann werden für die Mailbox sämtliche Aliase gelöscht. ISPconfig zeigt zwar noch die Alias-Adressen an, es wird aber diie Ziel-Email-Adresse gelöscht.

Ist das nur bei mir so, oder ergeht das sonst noch jemandem so? Gibt es hier einen Bugfix???

Verhalten tritt auf nach dem Update auf 3.0.2 (auf Debian Lenny nach Howto eingerichtet)


----------



## Germanius (19. März 2010)

Nicht nur dein Problem, schau mal hier (steht schon in der Roadmap):
http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1122&project=3


----------



## Till (19. März 2010)

Ist bereits im SVN gefixt.


----------



## vistree (19. März 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden,
danke für die Bestätigung und den Hinweis auf den Fix.
Dazu habe ich jetzt eine Frage: ich habe bisher ganz rückständig nur über die offiziellen Pakete mit den Installern gearbeitet. Kann ich hier nun gefahrlos die SVN-Version drüberbügeln?? Gibt es da irgendwo Tipps, wie man das am besten anstellt?
Für mich wäre z.B. wichtig, dass die Postfix-Einstellungen erhalten bleiben ....

Für das konkrete Problem: sind hier mehrere Dateien betroffen, oder könnte man z.B. einzelne Dateien aus dem SVN laden und ins System einspielen?

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Till (20. März 2010)

> Kann ich hier nun gefahrlos die SVN-Version drüberbügeln??


Nein. das sollte man auf Produktivsystemen nie machen.



> Für das konkrete Problem: sind hier mehrere Dateien betroffen, oder  könnte man z.B. einzelne Dateien aus dem SVN laden und ins System  einspielen?


Es ist nur eine Datei betroffen. Du kannst Dir für jeden Bugfix direkt im SVN ansehen, welche Dateien betroffen sind und sogar auch welche Zeilen dafür geändert wurden.

In diesem Fall ist es die Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/mail/mail_user_edit.php


----------



## vistree (20. März 2010)

Super - Danke!


----------



## vistree (20. März 2010)

Sorry, jetzt muss ich doch noch mal rückfragen:
@Till: Ich habe jetzt mal im Bugtracker geschaut - da gibt es keinen Verweis auf die betroffenen Dateien.
Das bedeutet, ich muss das direkt im SVN ablesen können? Kann man das Online einsehen (und auch die Dateien Online erreichen)? Oder muss ich das auf jeden Fall über ein SVN-Tool auf meinem Server machen. Sorry für die merkwürdigen Fragen, aber SVN habe ich bisher noch nie benutzt.


----------



## vistree (20. März 2010)

Hmm, leider geht das immer noch nicht.
Also, ich habe mir über checkout das svn-trunk-Archiv auf meinen Server geladen. Dann habe ich über cp -f die Datei mail_user_edit.php auf meinem Server ersetzt. 
Apache neu geladen - Leider werden Aliase und Weiterleitung jetzt aber immer noch gelöscht. Mache ich da irgendwas falsch? Wird die problematische Datei irgendwo noch von ispconfig gecached??

edit: vergesst es: war zu doof zum Kopieren ;-( Habe die Datei eine Ebene zu hoch eingefügt. Funktioniert nun prima!!!


----------



## Till (22. März 2010)

> @Till: Ich habe jetzt mal im Bugtracker geschaut - da gibt es keinen Verweis auf die betroffenen Dateien.


Die Liste der von einem Fix betroffenen Dateien kannst Du im SVN Log (welches mit jedem gängigen SVN Client einsehbar ist) sehen.


----------

